# NIC default IP addresses



## cflack (Jul 5, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a list of the default IP's that are assigned when there is no connection available, e.g. 169.254.131.55?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They are randomly assigned throughout the 169.254.x.x range.

I'd say from 169.254.0.1 through 192.254.255.254 would be a good assumption. :wink:


----------

